# Houston Quilt Festival



## Betsy the Quilter

First batch of pictures from the Houston International Quilt Fetival 2015. I'll add more pictures as I get time, and add the artist name.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Just gorgeous!  I can't imagine the precision required to get all of those sharp points in the third picture.  My mother has done a lot of quilting in her life, but she refused to make me a Mariner's Star quilt just because of all of those points.  That quilt is like looking at a kaleidoscope!


----------



## loonlover

All I can say is WOW, just WOW. I barely have the patience to sew on a button. (II has learned it gets done more timely if he just does it himself.) I am also really impressed with the designs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

NEWS FLASH! Giant Monarch Butterflies invade Houston!

Syrup factories devastated...

PS: did you see any grave robbers?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

They are all gorgeous but the one of the lake with the geese is absolutely stunning. It looks like a photo.


----------



## 864

WOW!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, that lake scene. How long do you think that took to make? 

Any more photos?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep, more pics to come. Gotta get them sorted. I've been involved in the great studio reorg.

And no, no grave robbers, Claw, although I was hoping to visit this museum:
http://nmfh.org/

Next time!

(Claw and I attended a talk on grave robbing in DC on his recent trip here. Great fun!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Betsy, that lake scene. How long do you think that took to make?


It was BIG. Months, I'm thinking. I heard a bit of the artist talk. The lake fabric was hand painted by a designer famous for her hand painted fabrics, Mickey Lawler http://www.skydyes.com/

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I know nothing about quilting and the little I thought I knew just went out the window looking at those pictures. Wow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was BIG. Months, I'm thinking. I heard a bit of the artist talk. The lake fabric was hand painted by a designer famous for her hand painted fabrics, Mickey Lawler http://www.skydyes.com/
> 
> Betsy


That's incredible. Those hand-painted fabrics from skydyes are wonderful.


----------



## missypyxi

Absolutely spectacular! What a show of talent, skill, and artistry!


----------

